# New 75g Sanchezi tank pic



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My 75g sanchezi tank was doing ok, but there was something a bit off. Some of the plants weren't doing as well as I wanted after about 8-9 months after setup. Plus I was bored with it ..So I tore it down, and started over.

Pool filter sand bottom now, with 7 Java moss covered rocks, needle leaf Java fern (getting more of it), lots of Crypt wendtii, and some mixed Hygrophilas.
I hope this tank turns out as good as it is looking in my head, but I'm thinking 'maybe'. The Java moss is supposed to be a big eye draw to the tank, but it needs a month or 2, if I don't kill it lol

In these pics, the tank has a UV hooked up to it. The water is still pretty cloudy from adding the sand. I took out about 75% of the water.. Can't wait to put the Sanchezi back in.

And the sammich..!
Mmmm-- Fresh baked Tuscany bread, Chicken breast, avacado slices, roma tomato, leaf lettuce, green onions, cumin seed, cilantro, a twist of lime, and some Yukatan habanero sauce.. fabulous!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

remind me never to read one of your theads hungry...
damn...

very nice in its simplicity... hope it works out the way you want...
but more importantly, hope its the low maintenince tank your looking for...

cheers man


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

That one really may become a good looking Asian environment for your sanchezi.

But, man, you are going to put up some weight, if you do often that delicious meals.

Harry


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks good so far DiPpY... cant wait to see the finished tank in a month or two!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> Looks good so far DiPpY... cant wait to see the finished tank in a month or two!


I hope the moss grows like a bush.. that is how I want it to, but not sure if it will happen..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wait a min. This isn't the same 75 gal that you were showing off the other day with all the lush plants is it? the one with the plants I was tring to talk you out of?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Wait a min. This isn't the same 75 gal that you were showing off the other day with all the lush plants is it? the one with the plants I was tring to talk you out of?


No, that was my compressus tank in my living room, this is my sanchezi tank in my bathroom, which is why I can't take a good pic of it..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Looks good so far DiPpY... cant wait to see the finished tank in a month or two!


I hope the moss grows like a bush.. that is how I want it to, but not sure if it will happen..








[/quote]

From my experience with moss it is a very odd plant... it seems to take a while to adapt to the tank, but as soon as it does it just goes crazy and starts to grow like wild. Mine usually takes somewhere around a month to two months to really show good growth, but eventually it should look amazing just like the rest of your tanks!


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice tank Dippy, very natural looking, post some more pics when the water clears up!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

another thing i find with java moss...

is that big wades of it collects all sorts or crap... i keep mine cut down in thiner chunks or will spread it out just for that reason...

cheers...









ps..
that sandwich pic still gets me... i need to go out n get some chicken breast... hahah


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

> this is my sanchezi tank in my bathroom










That'd be sweet... 
I like the look of java moss, driftwood, and rocks... it looks so natural and simple. Kinda makes the environment menacing


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

dippy in a low light setup like this do you still add ferts and everything? and how many watts are you using? looks really nice. i wish i was able to make my tank look as natural as you do. incredible tank as always.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Therizman1 for the heads up.. The moss that I am using was from a super incredibly healthy bunch that was grown in between 2 plastic mesh craft thinggys.. I hair-netted them to those rocks..
I hope they take off well. OOHH!! My bud from the fish club just gave me 2 HUGE bunches of needle leaf Java fern! That will help out a lot!


nicksf2000 said:


> dippy in a low light setup like this do you still add ferts and everything? and how many watts are you using? looks really nice. i wish i was able to make my tank look as natural as you do. incredible tank as always.


wow, THANKS! What a nice thing to say! I must admit, ...I know my wife does better driftwood than me, so it is a team effort between my wife and I.. I did the rocks n plants, she did the driftwood.

Yes, I will still be using excell and ferts. The tank has 2 2X40w T12 shop lights over it. 1.6wpg.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Lookin' good Dippy, another spoiled Sanchezi with a 75....join the club


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> DO you have any suggestions for it? Oh--It does have 3 Echinodorus bleheri, and 1 E 'rubin', so it isn't a 'true' Asian planted tank.


Jeez, did'nt see those SA plants there. But to more strictly restricted to 'Asian' mini-ecosystem, you could always add a nice African plant there, like some Nymphaea lotus.









Harry


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> My 75g sanchezi tank was doing ok, but there was something a bit off. Some of the plants weren't doing as well as I wanted after about 8-9 months after setup. Plus I was bored with it ..So I tore it down, and started over.
> 
> Pool filter sand bottom now, with 7 Java moss covered rocks, needle leaf Java fern (getting more of it), lots of Crypt wendtii, and some mixed Hygrophilas.
> I hope this tank turns out as good as it is looking in my head, but I'm thinking 'maybe'. The Java moss is supposed to be a big eye draw to the tank, but it needs a month or 2, if I don't kill it lol
> ...


dont show that sandwich thats just mean!!! i havent eaten in a few hours and now you got me reeaally hungry lol plus im to lazy to go make one


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Dippy...how long do you think it will take before it is where you see it in your head? Do plants have different growth rates like non-water plants?

Sorry for the ignorant questions...all new to me!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

and yet still looks amazing


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> DO you have any suggestions for it? Oh--It does have 3 Echinodorus bleheri, and 1 E 'rubin', so it isn't a 'true' Asian planted tank.


Jeez, did'nt see those SA plants there. But to more strictly restricted to 'Asian' mini-ecosystem, you could always add a nice African plant there, like some Nymphaea lotus.









Harry
[/quote]
As always, Nice tank Dippy.
I agree with Harrykaa that a tiger lotus would look great in that tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

killerbee said:


> and yet still looks amazing


THANK YOU BOB!



> As always, Nice tank Dippy.
> I agree with Harrykaa that a tiger lotus would look great in that tank.


Hmm.. Well, I just ran into a gift of a HUGE bunch of needle leaf java fern, so it will change the tank a bit. 
I'll post some pics when that is done, but for a quick reference, where would you put it? 
Harry's input would be appreciated as well..
(oh, and I added a bunch more of japonica that was over growing in my other 75)


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Great looking setup, I definatly see potential, although myself I couldnt bring myself to tear down that beautiful tank you had. One of my favourites.

BTW, that looks like a very low light tank this time.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> and yet still looks amazing


THANK YOU BOB!



> As always, Nice tank Dippy.
> I agree with Harrykaa that a tiger lotus would look great in that tank.


Hmm.. Well, I just ran into a gift of a HUGE bunch of needle leaf java fern, so it will change the tank a bit. 
I'll post some pics when that is done, but for a quick reference, where would you put it? 
Harry's input would be appreciated as well..
(oh, and I added a bunch more of japonica that was over growing in my other 75)
[/quote]
If you were going to plant a nymphea lotus I would put it in Circle A, this is because I think that once the lotus grows in it will help take the focal point away from the emptyspace created by the drift wood. However if you already have plans for that spot I would put it in Circle B becaue if it grows in it won't take away too much of the drift wood and ferns in the back.

View attachment 114583


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Great looking setup, I definatly see potential, although myself I couldnt bring myself to tear down that beautiful tank you had. One of my favourites.
> 
> BTW, that looks like a very low light tank this time.


This was my sanchezi tank in the bathroom.. it looked great in it's time, but it had issues that I just could not understand.. The delicate plants that I was growing in there would not recover from looking quite gnarly. They were growing ok, but were not how they once were.. Plus It just needed a change.
It has 2wpg of T12 shop lights. In the pic, it was 80w (not 160), and the tank was super cloudy. I will post new pics when I get the needle leaf Java ferns in there

Guru.. Great post! Nice idea..
I was planning on having a few Blyxa japonica in position 'A'... What do you think about that, and going with the 'B' position?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great looking setup, I definatly see potential, although myself I couldnt bring myself to tear down that beautiful tank you had. One of my favourites.
> 
> BTW, that looks like a very low light tank this time.


This was my sanchezi tank in the bathroom.. it looked great in it's time, but it had issues that I just could not understand.. The delicate plants that I was growing in there would not recover from looking quite gnarly. They were growing ok, but were not how they once were.. Plus It just needed a change.
It has 2wpg of T12 shop lights. In the pic, it was 80w (not 160), and the tank was super cloudy. I will post new pics when I get the needle leaf Java ferns in there

Guru.. Great post! Nice idea..
I was planning on having a few Blyxa japonica in position 'A'... What do you think about that, and going with the 'B' position?
[/quote]

If you want to use Blyxa japonica I would put it in the new circle C and keep the tiger louts in Circle A. This in my opinion could look very stunning. It would look like the lotus leaves that are redish brown overhanging the Blxya japonica a slight bit, yet you would still be able to see some of the lotus through the blades of the Japonica. The contrast would work real well with the japnoica being green and the lotus red-brown.

View attachment 114678


I think the height of the japonica would be great because it will cover the bottom of the lotus which is less pleasing then the pads its gives off.

This is just my opinion of course.









I know it will take away from your white subtrate but I also think the japonica will contrast real well with it.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

It was this one, right Dippy? I have stared at that awsomeness for many hours.

View attachment 114680


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I think the height of the japonica would be great because it will cover the bottom of the lotus which is less pleasing then the pads its gives off.
> This is just my opinion of course.
> I know it will take away from your white subtrate but I also think the japonica will contrast real well with it.


Your opinion sounds great to me! It will be a while, though before I can get a plant like that in my tank.. I think I will try Nymphea micranthra, simply because I have it in my other 75g... (the right price)
But I got tons of japonica.. and as far as the negative space.. there is a lot of it in the tank, so I can live with it











> It was this one, right Dippy? I have stared at that awsomeness for many hours.


Yep, unfortunately, that is the one..
I loved that tank too, very much so.. But the tank went through a problem when I switched from the old 5500k bulbs, to new 6200k bulbs.

I'm not sure what happened, but when I made the switch, NOTHING was the same.. the Ludwigia 'cuba' was all stunted looking, the Crypts all melted (they are all alive, but they melted away for a spell--they dont even look good) and the Hygro's started to get curled leaves and were yellow looking.. A film of dust algea was taking over the right side of the glass every week.. I tried everything too.. (except putting the old 5500k bulbs back on lol)
I tried every type of dosing change, more water changes, less water changes, less dosing... I just tore it down and started over..


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

At least we got it in all its glory in a picture.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> That one really may become a good looking Asian environment for your sanchezi.
> 
> But, man, you are going to put up some weight, if you do often that delicious meals.
> 
> Harry


Not to make this a diet thread,







, but if you eat those meals more often you'd rather put on some nice weight of muscles, barely fat. That's just some tiny carbs with tons of proteins, good and healthy meal imo.

Btw, nice setup


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DepH said:


> That one really may become a good looking Asian environment for your sanchezi.
> But, man, you are going to put up some weight, if you do often that delicious meals.
> Harry


Not to make this a diet thread,:laugh: , but if you eat those meals more often you'd rather put on some nice weight of muscles, barely fat. That's just some tiny carbs with tons of proteins, good and healthy meal imo.

Btw, nice setup








[/quote]
You ought to try that sammich! It is sooo good!







-Hey, thanks for the comment. The tank was planted that night in the pic. Since then, the water cleared up, and I added a few plants.. But I still didn't decide where to put the clumps of needle leaf Java fern that I recently got..
Once I do that, I'll be posting updated shots


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is 2 updated shots of this tank.. Got the narrow leaf Java ferns in there, and the Hygrophila polysperma & 'Ceylon' are growing in slowly but surely.. Going to top off the tall ones soon to make a 'bushier' look with them.. Comments please, this is a new experimenta tank for me.. I always kill moss..

sorry for the 1 bad pic lol


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks sweet to me when i get the 75 i am hoping to get wanna drive over to michigan and plant my tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> looks sweet to me when i get athe 75 i am hopeign to get wanna drive over to michigan and plant my tank?











Thanks!
The funniest part is that I would love to set up tanks for people. I actually would if I had time, and it was close lol


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

that sandwich looked really good. now i gotta go find something to eat.

u know i was just in pensylvainia last yr on my vacation to maine. wish i would have found this site a yr or so ago. pensylvainia is the state u live in right?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> that sandwich looked really good. now i gotta go find something to eat.
> 
> u know i was just in pensylvainia last yr on my vacation to maine. wish i would have found this site a yr or so ago. pensylvainia is the state u live in right?


ya, i live is south pittsburgh,.
I was in Detroit once for their yearly guitar show.. one of the best in the nation..


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

if only we had cars like the jetsons then u could drive here no prob lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Awsome looking progress Dippy. I really like where you are going with this. The white sand looks very nice in there.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Progress is looking good Dippy... though I have always wished my plants could instantly grow in... nice diamond plate shop light too... classic Home Depot purchase right there


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Awsome looking progress Dippy. I really like where you are going with this. The white sand looks very nice in there.


Thanks Tibs..! I appreciate that. The other tank was certainly nice, but like I said.. something happened and the plant quality went down.. And that tank was growing some of the nicest plants I had ever seen..



> Progress is looking good Dippy... though I have always wished my plants could instantly grow in... nice diamond plate shop light too... classic Home Depot purchase right there


Thanks! Patience!! plants take their time getting acclimated sometimes!

oh, you know the home depot!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

last tiem i went to my lfs i looked at their plants. they looked terrible and they didnt even have a variety of em. so idk where i could get my plants from. is there any websights so when the time comes i have a selection to choose from?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> last tiem i went to my lfs i looked at their plants. they looked terrible and they didnt even have a variety of em. so idk where i could get my plants from. is there any websights so when the time comes i have a selection to choose from?


I'll send you a list from my tank lol.. But you have to stand in line for a few weeks.. lol

Aquabid.com has all kinds of plants, but I prefer to buy off of the guys over @ aquaticplantcentral.com
Great hobbyists, generous people.. plants come in looking great, and there is usually a little something extra








I bought off this guy lowcoaster on aquabid, and it was so funny when I opened up the package.. I spent like $17 on 1 plug of hairgrass, and like 4 4" pieces of Heteranthera zosterifolia..lol


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

well it will b about january or so cuz if i am able to get a tank i am gunna use my $300 of christmas money then w/e i saved up till then which should b another $300 or more. so it could b a while


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

get like 10 of your neighbors to pay you for cutting their grass..


----------

